# Calcium...



## Dave456 (Mar 6, 2002)

I'm thinking of starting on some calcium to give it a try, my worst times are breakfast and dinner, with breakfast being worse, but dinner bad. So when should i take the calcium? before breakfast and dinner, or around lunch to control dinner, and before bed to control breakfast, so it has some time to be in my system? Thanks.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

You may want to start with the 1/2 tablet with each meal and see what kind of effect you have the after 3 days of that let me know how you feel and we can adjust from there. Or if breakfast and lunch and bedtime snack might be even better.Linda


----------

